# Found Horse Deceased



## The Saint (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi 

Several weeks ago I called the police to let them know I (whilst walking my dog) found the decomposing body of a dead horse on the humber bank (Barton side).

Iv been shocked in recent weeks to still see the body on the shore. I feel that if it was my pet I would want to know so hence why I am posting on here. 

Unfortunately there is only bones left now but when I first found the body the horses colour was brown and the top part of the tail was platted. 

I hope this helps someone but at the same time Im sorry about being the bearer of bad news.

If anyone wants to speak to me please feel to contact me.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

What an awful thing to find, poor horse, i wonder if it has been dumped, surely it used to belong to someone who must have missed it
I think it is very unusual for a horses body to be found like this
I cant believe its body hasnt been moved by the police
What was their reaction when you told them about it
Surely it was a health issue too, a decomposing animal


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh my gosh that's terrible! the poor horse!

I don't know if there's any kind of database for lost horses, I would maybe try researching any local equine vets and giving them a ring, they may be aware of a lost or stolen horse in the area. Same goes for a few local riding schools or livery yards, it might be worth giving them a ring to let them know, they are sure to put the word around.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What a dreadful thing to find. if it's tail was plaited it had obviously been ridden recently...plaiting is normally for a show...not always.


----------



## The Saint (Feb 24, 2013)

When I called the police they asked for details then asked where it was which I advised them and they said they would send someone out to move the body but.....


Iv tried to find something on line but the websites Iv used have no missing horses on it.

I guessed it may have been drowned by the floods that happened noy long before that time time? 

One the thing the police did say to me was that it might have been a gypsy horse as they do have a habit of dumping animal bodies but when I saw the tail platted I thought it might not be a gypsy horse


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

hate to say it but its probably a gypsy horse

they are the ones that get dumped the most


----------

